# Built up a new SS/Fixie. Budget Bike Pr0n included.



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

So, I sold a lens and had the money slated to fix up my 'beater' 1981 Peugeot. Come to learn than that frame had some quirks and I didn't really want to spend a ton of money on a bike that is only collectable to me. I'm kind of utilitarian.

So, I scrapped that idea and over the past 3 weeks I've built up a 'budget' SS.

Frame/Fork: 225
Headset: 40
Handlebars: 25
Tape: 15
Brake levers: 35
Seatpost: 15
Saddle: 25
Crank: 50
Bottom Bracket: 25
Pedals: 3
Brakes: 35
Cables/Housing: 35
Stem: 15
Wheels: 110
Tires/Tubes: 35
Labor/Misc/Freewheel/Chain: 75

Total Cost: *$763*

I could've saved money on a few things. Then again, there are things I wish I spent more money on (namely the crank/pedals). I also wasted some money on Cane Creek Brown hoods - they aren't that brown. Kind've tan.

anyway, on to the pictures.


DSC03018 by plasticmotif, on Flickr


DSC03019 by plasticmotif, on Flickr

dscsomething by plasticmotif, on Flickr


DSC03022 by plasticmotif, on Flickr


DSC03023 by plasticmotif, on Flickr


DSC03024 by plasticmotif, on Flickr



It rides extremely well!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice build and terrific photography.


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks to the both of you. I'm not crazy about the bar tape. I don't know of anyone who makes a brown bar tape that's actually brown and not tan. I don't wanna go all out for Brooks. Any recommendations?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Outstanding.....Very classy build


----------



## Dan Hickey (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

that is a very nice bike, but i have got to say...

labeling your own build pr0n, even with the disclaimer 'budget" strikes me as a bit...uhhh...shall we say...self-satisfied :wink:

anyway, i do not understand your bar tape dilemma. i have the very same seat & tape & think they look great together. if you want to stick with your budget theme...charge does make their u-bend tape in what they call brown but it is not nearly as nice as the deda tape.

if you actually want a darker brown tape, then my question is...don't you like your bar tape & seat to match? but if that is what you really do want, here is a lower-priced tape that i think is "browner": Torelli Tipo Uno Chunky Leatherette Bar Tape 100030208 at CambriaBike.com

good luck & have fun...


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

markaitch said:


> that is a very nice bike, but i have got to say...
> 
> labeling your own build pr0n, even with the disclaimer 'budget" strikes me as a bit...uhhh...shall we say...self-satisfied :wink:


It's just tasty pictures.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful bike. Where did you find the various components? EBay? LBS? Online stores? I'd like to try a SS build myself someday.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Real nice bike 

Salsa makes a good brown tape.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

It's real pretty. However, in my lexicon, "fixie" and "budget" do not appear in the same paragraph with >700 total cost or > 200 frame and fork. I'm cheap, I guess. My favorite FG, which I ride a lot, is built on a frame I found for 5$ at a garage sale.

Nice work, though.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

Nice fixed gear bike! This is about what I spent on mine. I have not posted pix yet, because I'm lazy, but I have the same seat as yours (Charge). I bought natural cork bar tape from Nashbar. I think they go together well. The natural cork is almost exactly the color of the Charge seat.


----------



## dallas_mike (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice looking bike.

Could you provide a parts breakdown. Where you got the components.


----------



## JonF (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

The bar tape and the saddle match - I'd leave them as is. You have enough black to justify black hoods.


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

I've got a spare set of brown Cane Creek hoods going free. Whoever messages me first can have them.

Also, thanks for the nice words. 

I realize it wasn't completely budget - but everything was new. Other than ebay - new old stock (NOS) I think I did pretty well *on the cheap.

I'll post a parts list later.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

No dilemma ; White tape would look fabulous and easy to find.


----------



## joemastro (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, nice job. +1 on the white bar tape. Looks good the way it is though.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

Clean...VERY NICE!!!


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Very Clean and Simple, the way it should be.


----------



## monsen86 (Jun 23, 2012)

wow! that looks great!


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks! I've already switched out the pedals for MKS Sylvan Touring and took the stock crappy chain ring off and installed a 42T 144BCD chainring. It looks funky.


----------



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

What kind of handlebars and hoods are those? I like the shape.


----------



## arevuar (Jul 16, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*On-one Ill Pompino*

fun bike and cheap to piece together or buy complete


----------



## Duncan.E (Jan 2, 2012)

markaitch said:


> labeling your own build pr0n, even with the disclaimer 'budget" strikes me as a bit...uhhh...shall we say...self-satisfied :wink:


Isn't amateur porn all about self-satisfaction anyway? 


Also, love the bike!


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

great looking bike. i think the black chainring looks better.


----------



## ezekiel_lux (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow. I love the color scheme. Clean bike. Great job.


----------



## AtomicMoose (Aug 15, 2012)

Would love to see the parts list you promised.


----------

